# Romantsch: The impossible we do overnight; miracles take a bit longer



## edwardtheconfessor

HI
Anyone out there know ROMANSCHE (NOT the same as Romanian! NOT the same as 'Romany' NOT the same as 'Roman' or a 'romantic language') - ROMANSCHE - a mainly SWISS language now ...

'The impossible we do overnight; miracles take a bit longer'

IN ROMANSCHE
('we' means 'you and I'. 'overnight' can be literal or a figure of speech.
'take a bit longer' = need a little more time and effort.
miracles - wonderful amazing things especaily if life-changing! 
'the impossible' means that which seems impossible.)

It's a busniess slogan

Anyone can help me?

Thank you so much (I will say this in Romansche, if you tell me how to!)


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Edward,
With a potential target audience of less than twenty thousand individuals this slogan isn't going to drum up much business.





> Swiss-Romansche is a language spoken in a few southeastern valleys of Switzerland, directly derived from the old roman dialect.
> The language finds it's origins with the establishment of roman troops who sought protection in the mountains after the fall of Rome circa AD 476.


Can you give us a little more context or background?  That way, hopefully somebody might be better able to help you out.


----------



## edwardtheconfessor

L'irlandais said:


> Hi Edward,
> With a potential target audience of less than twenty thousand individuals this slogan isn't going to drum up much business.Can you give us a little more context or background? That way, hopefully somebody might be better able to help you out.


 
Hello L'irlandais, and thank you for replying. Some of your more direct questions are also answered in my reply to your response on my thread about this translation into Anglo-rumani or 'English Gypsy'.
As you will see, I am a Mental and Spiritual Healer and keen amatuer philologist (but not a linguist!) and this is my interest.

I have a small dictionary and phrase book of Romansche and have attempted to cobble together a translation. However, without proper translation for even some of the key words (e.g. 'impossible', 'overnight', 'miracles') and no satifcatory phrases either to do duty for these words - and with no grammar or sentence sructure guidance, well, in short it's a pretty useless translation ...

I shall be extremely grateful. therefore, for all the help I can get from someone who (unlike me) actually KNOWS!
Thank you

-edwardtheconfessor


----------



## edwardtheconfessor

edwardtheconfessor said:


> Hello L'irlandais, and thank you for replying. Some of your more direct questions are also answered in my reply to your response on my thread about this translation into Anglo-rumani or 'English Gypsy'.
> As you will see, I am a Mental and Spiritual Healer and keen amatuer philologist (but not a linguist!) and this is my interest.
> 
> I have a small dictionary and phrase book of Romansche and have attempted to cobble together a translation. However, without proper translation for even some of the key words (e.g. 'impossible', 'overnight', 'miracles') and no satifcatory phrases either to do duty for these words - and with no grammar or sentence sructure guidance, well, in short it's a pretty useless translation ...
> 
> I shall be extremely grateful. therefore, for all the help I can get from someone who (unlike me) actually KNOWS!
> Thank you
> 
> -edwardtheconfessor


 
This thread ISN'T dead; I REFUSE to believe that!
Any offers at all?
- edwardtheconfessor


----------



## berndf

You probably didn't get an answer because there are so few Rumantsch speakers out there.

Some of us (people living is Switzerland) do not speak the language but can understand some of it. With the help of a dictionary I can give it a try but don't hold me responsible if it sounds silly:

_L’impussibel nus faschain d’in di a l’auter. Miraculs han basegn d'in pau dapli temp._

PS: As we are speaking of Swiss languages: You are aware that the slogan is not exactly original? At least not in German which is the most frequently spoken language in Switzerland. You find the German version (_Unmögliches wird sofort erledigt, Wunder dauern etwas länger_) in thousands of offices all over the German speaking area.


----------



## L'irlandais

berndf said:


> ...the German version (_Unmögliches wird sofort erledigt, Wunder dauern etwas länger_)...


Hi there,
The original is attributed to George Santayana, a US philosopher, (1863–1952)


> _The difficult is that which can be done immediately; the impossible that which takes a little longer._


----------



## edwardtheconfessor

berndf said:


> _L’impussibel nus faschain d’in di a l’auter. Miraculs han basegn d'in pau dapli temp._



Okay, berndf, l'irlandais and all others who have helped me. Thanks a lot.  Aware of the caveats of which you warned (for which I also thank you), I now intend to send this on its way (i.e to be put on my website) as a Romansche translation - unless anyone has any further relevant knowledge to shed on this. Okay?


----------

